# Ontario/Quebec GSD breeders



## hipster36 (Jul 15, 2003)

Good Morning - 

I am an 'old' GS.com member (going back to 2003) when I first joined and sharing the happy times with Lola. 

Lola passed away in January 2016 (almost 13). I am ready now to adopt another puppy and would like to hear from others who can recommend any reputable breeders in the Ontario/Quebec area in Canada.

I would even consider upper New York or Vermont areas.

Thank you0


----------



## MishkasMom (Aug 20, 2015)

Only one I know of but highly recommended for working line dogs.
So sorry about Lola 


https://www.wendelinfarm.com/german-shepherds


----------



## RZZNSTR (Jan 24, 2015)

MishkasMom said:


> Only one I know of but highly recommended for working line dogs.
> So sorry about Lola
> 
> 
> https://www.wendelinfarm.com/german-shepherds


Agreed!


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

what are you looking for?

pet/companion, a fun training partner , sport prospect, tracking clubs ?

provinces can be as big or bigger than European countries -- so where are you located.


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

is Buffalo too far?????

Lee


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

MishkasMom said:


> Only one I know of but highly recommended for working line dogs.
> 
> 
> https://www.wendelinfarm.com/german-shepherds


Super nice dogs coming out of here.


----------



## RZZNSTR (Jan 24, 2015)

Jax08 said:


> Super nice dogs coming out of here.


Very happy with mine!


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

There are a few dogs out of this kennel at my club. Very nice dogs. 

I'd recommend them.


----------



## hipster36 (Jul 15, 2003)

Thanks for the recommendation! I live North of Montreal in the suburbs and willing to drive up to 6 hours. 
I am looking for a family/companion GSD.


----------



## vomlittlehaus (Aug 24, 2010)

Von hena-c is in NH


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Nice to see you back, good luck on finding the perfect new pup! After Lola, it will have some big paws to fill.


----------



## Blitzkrieg1 (Jul 31, 2012)

D'Andico..it's a gold mine for quality GSD


----------



## Ouaf (Feb 4, 2017)

De Juco!


----------

